# Gravel wheels-disc-spoke selection



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
I weigh 185 lbs, tough on wheels, and plan to use my Stan Grail rims. 32/32 with brass nipples. Is going with CX-Ray a good choice? Was planning to use Race but the weight reduction is somewhat attractive given the gravel grinders here often long with tons of climbing.

Thanks


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Use Lasers instead of CX-Rays. Same weight, same stiffness, much better pricing. 

A CX-Ray is just a Laser that's been flattened in the middle.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

What dgaddis1 said. Also, the benefit of the cx-rays are their aero performance but on a 32 spoke wheel there is not much of this left because the spokes are placed close together. Their other benefit is that they are much easier to build with (at least for the new builders) than the Lasers.

Regarding the weight of the heavier spokes slowing you down do the math and see how many more grams you are looking at. Then fill your water bottle with triple that and see what you feel.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I tend to get a lot sticks in my spokes off-road so sticking with Race spokes. The wheels will weigh about 1730g with Race spokes


----------

